# No Bake Chocolate Oatmeal Cookies



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

NO BAKE CHOCOLATE OATMEAL COOKIES 
1 stick butter
1/4 c. cocoa
1/2 c. milk
2 c. sugar
1 tbsp. vanilla
1/2 c. peanut butter
3 c. oats
Boil butter, cocoa, milk and sugar for 1 full minute. Keep stirring until margarine is melted. Remove from stove. Add peanut butter, oats and vanilla. Mix well and drop on wax paper with a teaspoon.

These are my hubby's favorites and so easy to make; especially when camping!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a very nice recipe for camping. We use to make these no-bake ones. You need something simple but still good. Chocolate and oatmeal sounds delicious! But it's been years since I've made them. I'm going to make these for home right now. Thanks again.


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

I came on here and copied down this recipe this weekend and made these sunday after church , oh my goodness they were SO good !


----------



## johnnymac (Apr 30, 2008)

Is it now? Then we have to try it!!!


----------



## dianen (Feb 12, 2008)

*no bake cookies*

can you tell me pls how much a stick of butter is...like in cups...butter doesnt come in sticks here...just pounds..


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

1 stick of butter is a 1/2 cup. Here is a little conversion chart, if you ever need it

Online Conversion - Butter Conversion


----------



## dianen (Feb 12, 2008)

*no bake cookies*

thank you........ had a rough weekend here....we were on the organizing committee for "Ride for Site"..motorcyclist fighting blindness..and we had a rally here this weekend....... We escaped to the camper yesterday afternoon but we ate, I hit the shower and bed..Serge and Het went and caught a couple of pickeral for breakfast..
Hopefully will try the cookies sometimes this week.


----------



## bassin (Jan 19, 2009)

Yah, my brother and I make them, and they are awesome and easy too. Even my sister can make them without burning them(she burns everything). 
Good eating, Dan


----------

